# Spots on tail - with pictures



## avtanski (May 18, 2010)

Hello,

Can you help me identifying the cause and proper treatment for this...

Two whitish spots on the tail fin, if looked from one side (the side shown on the pictures) under certain lighting it _seems_ that the spot has bumpy appearance, as if there is something that crawled under the skin (hard to say for sure because it changes with the light; might as well be concave instead of convex). Viewed from the other side, the spot is flat and seen just as a shadow through the fin.

The fish seems to act slightly more nervous than usual, but it is hard to tell, because he has always been the nervous and panicky one. I haven't noticed excessive scratching, or anything else too obvious.

Two pictures:




Any clue what this might be, and what course of treatment should we take?

Thanks,

- Alex


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

It may be as simple as an abrasion or a benign cyst. Or not. Did it just show up one day or develop over time? How is your fish doing now?


----------



## avtanski (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

Fish is OK - no change. Doesn't seem to be bothered by the spots now.

I have some updated information - I can see that the spot area is raised on one side of the fin; the other side is flat. Like something is stick to the fin, or just under the skin. When the light shines through the fin, I can see the shadow of something that looks like a string of transparent spheres (eggs?). Imagine small spheres of glass, diameter maybe 0.7-1.0 mm - this is what it looks like. I noticed a third spot in the base of the fin, on the body - raised like the other two. I think it has been there before, and that I just hadn't seen it.

I was advised to add two teaspoons of salt to the 10 gal aquarium as a precaution. In the aquarium I have only these two goldfish and they seem to tolerate it well - they look perfectly happy.

Regards,

- Alex


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Shoot, I don't know. It could be some type of sporozoan cyst I suppose, or maybe a parasite. I unfortunately have no suggestions for treatment. I'll keep thinking about this one. Let us know if there are any changes


----------

